# Biggest Hedgeapple tree in America



## cornpile (Aug 1, 2010)

Heres my youngest girl climbing in it.


----------



## carver (Aug 1, 2010)

neat shots cornpile


----------



## Nitro (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow!

Bois D'Arc , (Hedge Apple, Osage Orange) or whatever you want to call it is an interesting tree and one of my favorite materials for calls- Duck and Turkey alike.

Great photos!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2010)

I wonder how many bows Ben could get out of that one?


----------



## Hoss (Aug 1, 2010)

WOW.  That one is a big one.  Cool find and shots.

Hoss


----------



## SKEETER2 (Aug 1, 2010)

As hot as it's been, looks like a nice place to cool off, neat place.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 1, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Wow!
> 
> Bois D'Arc , (Hedge Apple, Osage Orange) or whatever you want to call it is an interesting tree and one of my favorite materials for calls- Duck and Turkey alike.
> 
> Great photos!





Nicodemus said:


> I wonder how many bows Ben could get out of that one?




Wow!  Lots of good knife scale material in there too!  Nice shots Cornpile!


----------



## secondseason (Aug 1, 2010)

I guess they use the fruit that falls in the cannon!    Neat pics!!!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Aug 1, 2010)

Great job wounder of the stories that tree could tell


----------



## quinn (Aug 1, 2010)

cool cornpile.that is a awesome work of nature!


----------



## marknga (Aug 2, 2010)

What a tree!
I can promise you that you wouldn't want to take a hand saw and commence to sawing..... you would never get er done. Tough tough wood but it sure makes for some pretty bows, knife scales, pens etc..


----------

